# Dartmoor hubs?



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Who knows anything about Dartmoor's hubs? Specifically the DH one:

http://dartmoor-bikes.com/hardware/hubs/quantic

Anybody with actual experience of these out there? The website says it's been "tested by MICHAL"...which sounds really reassuring, but you know, a second opinion never hurts...


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a Dartmoor Vee-one hub (it's the 135 mm version). Had it for a season, no problems whatsoever. It simply works.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

where do you buy that stuff state side? they got some nice looking things but no dealers?


----------



## cherepaha (Nov 17, 2012)

26bike.com onlie shop


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Joytech hubs! At least the cheaper models are.

If the price is good, go for it. If the price is a lot more than say, Azonic or Fire Eye, then one of those two will be using identical internals to the Dartmoors. 

Really good hubs, just be sure to check for lubrication in the freehub, if it's not then add some oil, grease can make the pawls stick.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Just bought these two for my AM HT build. Planning to lace up WTB KOM i25 rims for a light and semi-wide wheelset.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## riyadh (Feb 13, 2015)

Any further update or feedback about theses?


----------

